# Ищу мастера по ремонту аккордеонов в Курске



## diorel (2 Мар 2011)

Если есть мастер недалеко от Курска дайте пожалуйста контакт.


----------



## vbaev (2 Мар 2011)

Сегодня вечером узнаю номер. Скажу.


----------

